# Tribulus, ZMA, & Anti-estrogen?



## Milkyway777 (Apr 28, 2005)

I already take Tribulus and ZMA, and am just wondering if taking an anti- estrogen on top of these would maximize effects.  Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 29, 2005)

Are you on a cycle?


----------



## redspy (Apr 29, 2005)

Why do you take ZMA just out of interest?


----------



## Milkyway777 (Apr 29, 2005)

no i am not on a cycle.  Just trying to enhance Test production naturally.
And thought that an Anti-estrogen would maximize effects.


----------



## Sh8kin (Apr 29, 2005)

Since the subject of ZMA is up I wanted to ask a question and figured it would be better than starting a new thread. I was just reading this thread: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21548 and it states to use ZMA for testosterone recovery after a good time out, and I was also interested in increasing test. naturally. So if there is something better / more effective than ZMA what is it?


----------



## redspy (Apr 29, 2005)

Drinking tap water is probably more effective at raising test levels.  There was a flawed study by the manufacturers but here's the scoop - http://www.supplementquality.com/z_askexpert/ZMA.html


----------



## Milkyway777 (Apr 29, 2005)

So does anybody have an answer to my question?


----------



## LAM (Apr 29, 2005)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> no i am not on a cycle.  Just trying to enhance Test production naturally.
> And thought that an Anti-estrogen would maximize effects.



any product that increases test production over baseline values will cause a negative feedback response.  increasing test production also has no effect on increasing free T


----------



## Milkyway777 (Apr 29, 2005)

From what I have been reading ZMA helps increse free T.
And when you say negative effects do u mean like gyno or other post steriod sides?
Trib & ZMA or both natrual Test enhancer, so I would imagine adding lets say 60X0 wouldnt have steriod like side effects, just a natrual increase in Test.


----------



## raab (Apr 29, 2005)

i have had good results from using 6oxo and tribulus on my off cycle from 1ad and 4ad.  it has allowed me to hold on to my strength gains for the most part.

i do not like zma.  it effects my sleep too drastically.


----------



## redspy (Apr 30, 2005)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> From what I have been reading ZMA helps increse free T.


Show me the study to support that, or even some bloodwork.


----------



## Stu (Apr 30, 2005)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> From what I have been reading ZMA helps increse free T.
> And when you say negative effects do u mean like gyno or other post steriod sides?
> Trib & ZMA or both natrual Test enhancer, so I would imagine adding lets say 60X0 wouldnt have steriod like side effects, just a natrual increase in Test.


 what LAM is talking about it negative feedback not negative sides. basically testosterone is produced when testosterone levels fall below their natural level. If you increase testosterone prodcution so that testosterone rises above the natural level then the body will compensate by switching off test production until it falls to natural levels. Tribublus raises the amount of free testosterone in the body.

 zma just gives you weird dreams and little else.


----------



## Sh8kin (Apr 30, 2005)

SOOOO...  Tribublus raises T, ZMA doesn't? 

Fuck, I should have ordered the tribublus.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 30, 2005)

I take tribulus to increase T and to help with sleep.
I take ZMA to help with sleep. I am convinced by the folks here that ZMA is worthless for increasing testosterone. In fact, I probably will not buy again when I run out.


----------



## Sh8kin (Apr 30, 2005)

Great. Anyone want to buy some ZMA.. lol.


Oh, and what about Milky's question about anti-estrogen? good?


----------



## Stu (Apr 30, 2005)

running an anti will do little unless your on a cycle


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2005)

ZMA blows ass. Never worked for me.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 30, 2005)

Sh8kin said:
			
		

> Oh, and what about Milky's question about anti-estrogen? good?


 Your test levels won't get high enough to need an anti-estrogen unless your on a cycle.


----------



## Sh8kin (May 1, 2005)

So basically if I am reading all of this correctly, there is nothing that will increase your T levels besides steroids of some type. So the sups that claim to are really not too effective. ZMA, Tribulus, Anabolic-Matrix, etc.?


----------



## juggernaut (May 1, 2005)

I just started using Anabolic-Matrix and I have had some pretty impressive gains. I wasa skeptic as well, but it does seem to work for me.


----------



## gococksDJS (May 1, 2005)

Sh8kin said:
			
		

> So basically if I am reading all of this correctly, there is nothing that will increase your T levels besides steroids of some type. So the sups that claim to are really not too effective. ZMA, Tribulus, Anabolic-Matrix, etc.?


 You won't be able to achieve a drastic increase in test levels without the administration of exogenous hormones


----------



## redspy (May 2, 2005)

Sh8kin said:
			
		

> So basically if I am reading all of this correctly, there is nothing that will increase your T levels besides steroids of some type.


You are correct, sir.


----------

